# [AfterEffects] Druckwelle



## ponda (7. Oktober 2002)

*druckwelle [AE 5.5]*

kennt einer von euch eine möglichkei eine druckwelle
in After Effects 5.5 zu machen.
also es soll so eine art "luftdruckwelle" sein, so dass
es ein bisschen verschwommen ist etc...
es gab hier schonmal einen thread, wo der schweif einer
Kugel im matrix stil beschrieben wurde, doch wurde dies mit
3ds max gemacht. gibt es eine möglichkeit dieses so ähnlich 
in AE 5.5 zu machen?

THX ponda


----------



## BubiBohnensack (7. Oktober 2002)

Dazu brauchst du 2 Ebenen:

Die untere ist dein Video, was der Druckwelle ausgeliefert werden soll, darüber erstellst du eine Komposition, die einen Ring (b&w) beeinhaltet, der immer großer wird. Jetzt wendest du auf dein Video den Effekt -> Weichzeichen -> "Ebenenübergreifender Weichzeichner" an, und nimmst als weichzeichnungsebene, den größer werdenden Ring.
Eventuell noch mit der Stärker usw. rumspielen...

Wenn du eine genauere Anleitung brauchst, sag bescheid!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (7. Oktober 2002)

Zusatzlich kannst du den Verzerrungsfilter "komplexes Wölben" mit einer geringen Steigung anwenden.


----------



## ponda (8. Oktober 2002)

danke!!!!!
werd es gleich (nachdem ich aufstehe ) ausprobieren.
es soll eine druckwelle sein, die von einer person ausgeht und
z.B. eine andere person wegstößt (von der seite betrachtet).
da muss man dann sicherlich nur den kreis mit so einer
"mondförmigen" form (konnte es nicht besser erklären *g*) ersetzen, oder?
falls ich es nicht hinbekomme, melde ich mich wieder... 

bis dahin erstmal ein dickes dankeschön:
*DANKESCHÖN*  


THX ponda


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. Oktober 2002)

Yeah, you're right!


----------



## ponda (8. Oktober 2002)

hat alles geklappt, wie es sollte.
THX=)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. Oktober 2002)

Schön zu hören.


----------



## ponda (9. Oktober 2002)

hab da nochmal eine frage, hat zwar nichts mit dem thema dieses
treads zu tun, aber ich wollte nicht schon wieder einen neuen thread
aufmachen.
*die frage bezieht sich wieder auf AE 5.5*

also, wie kann man es machen, dass sich eine schrift wortwörtlich
in luft (rauch) auflöst. versteht einer, was ich meine, oder soll ich versuchen, es genauer zu beschreiben?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (9. Oktober 2002)

Ok, es gibt ein gutes Tutorial genau dafür, da aber kein Link angegeben werden soll, poste ich es hier:



> . Create a new composition, 10 sec. long and name it TITLE.
> 
> 
> Import an Illustrator or a Photoshop file with your title (or image). (Otherwise, create a solid and use Path Text to make a title.)
> ...



Die Copyrights liegen bei:
Tobias Lind (tobias@mfx.se)
Motion FX Studios
Sweden

und Creative Cow

Sollte sich jemand verletzt fühlen, wird das Quote sofort wieder rausgenommen (bubibohnensack@tutorials.de)


----------



## ponda (9. Oktober 2002)

mmhh...geht es nur mit einem plugin oder hab ich das falsch verstanden? 


> Okay, let's bring the CE Turbulent Displace plug into action.





> And if you don't have CE Turbulent Displace plug, try any other distortion plug, like Mesh Warp or Displacement Map.)



oh sorry, hab eben "Mesh Warp" bei mir gefunden. ist dieses
"CE Turbulent Displace" ein extra plugin, oder ist es auch schon
bei AE 5.5 dabei? falls es dabei ist, wie heißt es in der deutschen version?


----------



## ponda (9. Oktober 2002)

also irgendwie versteh ich das nicht  
hast du sowas auch in deutsch?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (9. Oktober 2002)

Soweit ich weiß ist das wirklich ein PlugIn.

* Am einfachsten geht es ohne PlugIns so (Bubis method  ): *

Du erstellst eine Ebene mit schwarzem Hintergrund und wendest als Effekt "Fraktale Störungen" drauf an. Soll so wie Wolken aussehen.
Diese musst du mit Keyframes animieren, sodass sich die Wolken bewegen (Evolution).
Jetzt erstellst du darüber eine Einstellungsebene und wendest auf sie den Effekt "Kurven" wie ein "V" an, sodass sich die Farben leicht verändern.

Als nächstes erstellst du eine neue Komposition, in die du als Oberstes die Wolkenkomposition einfügst und darunter dein Text, der verschwinden soll.

Jetzt wendest du auf die Textebene den Effekt "Ebenenübergreifendes Weichzeichnen" an. Und wählst als Ebene die erstellte Wolkenebene.
Max Blur auf 200 und es geht ab.  

Zusätzlich kannst du noch einige Verzerrungsfilter anwenden und die Transparenz von der Textebene halt langsam runterdrehen, sodass sie irgendwann schwarz wird. Perfekt wie Rauch sieht es nicht aus, aber gut ;-)


----------



## ponda (9. Oktober 2002)

das ist genau das, was ich wollte!!!! 
danke, was würd ich nur ohne dich machen *ggg*

*THX*


----------



## BubiBohnensack (9. Oktober 2002)

> was würd ich nur ohne dich machen *ggg*



Wahrscheinlich ein Buch kaufen (ca 50€) <- die könntest du mir eigentlich spenden ;-) hrhr aber voten kannst du.


----------



## ponda (9. Oktober 2002)

ok, das hast du dir aber auch wirklich verdient!!!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (10. Oktober 2002)

Naja dafür sind wir ja hier.


----------



## Desert (7. Mai 2003)

Hi,
nochmal auf die "Druckwelle" zu sprechen zu kommen.

Ich habe einfach mal ein Bild in den Hintergdrung gelegt, dann habe ich in PS schnell ein Ring in Weiß mit Schwarzem Hintergrund erstellt.
So meine Ebene1 ist dann das Bild und die Ebene darüber ist mein Ring.
Dann habe ich wie erklärt "Ebenenübergrifenen Weichzeichner" benutz und die Weichz.Ebene den Ring genommen.

Hmm irgendwie tut sich was aber nicht das was ich will 

Mache ich was grundsätzlich falsch?

Mache nicht so viel mit AE deswegen noch ziemlicher Anfänger.
Danke schonmal.
mfg
Robert


----------

